# help!! 9 month old intact vizsla visiting a female in heat



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm taking a long distance trip with my intact 9 month old Vizsla. My sister who I'm visiting just informed me her female boxer has started her heat. Will I need to keep him in the car while visiting her? I'm leaving early tomorrow morning so I'm hoping someone can respond before then. THX


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope. Just hope one or both dogs are crate trained. This early in the heat (if it's truly the start) she will not let him breed, as it's not the right time in her cycle. This does not mean he won't be frisky by the scent. Keep them separated, when you don't have eyes on them.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

what TR said. But you might not even want to let him lick/smell her. When our male was intact it was much worse if we allowed him any contact with our female when she was in heat. The howling, crying and shakes were horrible that he would get.


----------

